# HUMIRA AND DHEA ~



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Dear All

I am new to the website and would welcome advice on any who is taking dhea or humira.  After my 4th failed ivf cycle I was told i had a very low ovarian reserve and that my only option at 35 was embryo donation.  After 7 years of trying for a baby i just can't give up on having my own child.  Zita West recommended i take DHEA for a period of 4 months in the hope that it will turn back the aging process and lower my fsh and improve egg quality.  I have had numerous expensive blood tests at ARGC which have shown that i have very high cytokine levels.  They have recommended i take humira to rectify problem. I am taking 75mg dhea at moment which is a steroid my worry is taking the humira, another steroid together.  Does anyone know if they conflict.  Doctors have told me i am running out of time so do not have much time to waste.  Would appreciate advice from anyone going through the same.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Can't help with your questions but there will be someone here who can.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  laxmi  
Unfortunatly I am unable to answer your question specificly, I too have been advised to take DHEA for much the same reasons as you, and I know a few other members on here are taking it, and have had lower fsh results, so I would definatly recommend you sticking with it, 
as to the humira try a site search or ask on Peer support, as i am not clued up with this sorry.
(Try a site search for DHEA and/or humira)

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

ARGC -
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

Peer Suport ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi laxmi, just wanted to say welcome to Fertlity Friends. 

I am sorry i have no personal experience of either DHEA or humira but I know quite a few girls here have, although not sure if any have taken it together. As Dizzi advises, try asking on Peer Support:

*Peer Support (for asking general questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laxmi-Welcome, im too at the ARGC you should come over to the thread and join in the chat all the girls are lovely and imformative  i too have high TNF's and have just taken my last humira jab  i did read in dr beers book that taking high dose fish oils can lower your nkcells and tnfs and im taking Zita's dhea and havent been told to not take them together 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113499.240

Good luck  
Emmaxxx


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Emma

Thanks for all the welcomes.  I am going to argc tomorrow for more blood tests.  Unbelievably i have just found out i am pregnant.  To my shock i had to do 8 tests to really believe it.  Just nervous about the nk levels as i had a miscarriage on my second ivf lost twins.  Don't know if the high nk levels had something to do with it.  Just hoping all will go well. Will not relax until i see a heartbeat.  What is the thread you are talking about.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laxmi,Congratulations    they did say to me that people who take humira normally fall pg naturally afterwards   (wish i could but i havent got any tubes)    

The link the the argc thread i have put on my previous post, so just click on it and you will be there  

Good luck tomorrow    im sure they will look after you well

Emmaxxx


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Emma.  I have not actually taken humira is was going to be considered because my levels were so high.  I only did the test yesterday afternoon and i had no idea to suspect i was pg as my periods are so erractic.  Doctors told me i was starting my menopause at 34, so 2 months without a period seemed normal to me. Just want it all to go well.

Its so hard to say ... your time will come, because that is all i have heard for 7 years.  I just found it harder and harder and had given up on natural conception.  I was preparing for 5th attempt next year.  Its hard to give advice when i am still in such shock... but i truly believe in being hopeful and positive and relaxing.  Its what they always say.  I wish you and all fertility friends all the lucky wishes...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

laxmi, what a lovely surprise. Congratulations! 

I know the ARGC will look after to good and proper, even thoguht you've done it the odl fashioned way. If anyone can help you stay pregnant then they can. 

C~x


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for all your best wishes.  I think after reading your biog i felt a little more hopeful.  Can't wait until i can really enjoy it.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What an wonderful thing to happen!

Let us know how things go OK  

~Dizzi~


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Dear

What a week its been for me have just joined the site on wednesday, pregnant on thursday after 7 years of trying.  I have just returned from argc where going on a Saturday was lovely as it was so quite compared to during the week.  I think i am 5 weeks pg according to my hcg levels which have doubled to 6430 today and progesterone levels are doing well.  Thought dh was going to have to inject intramascular gestone but staying off that and steriods for moment.  Just concerned about my cytokine and nk levels which were very high the previous week.  Can only relax when we have first scan and see baby's heartbeat.

Don't know what it is at moment but just cannot sleep.  Don't know if it is nerves or coming off dhea but have terrible insomnia since thursday and the biggest inflated boobs.. to my husbands pleasure.  

Next set of blood tests on monday hope hcg levels double, and then 6 wk scan on Wednesday.  Fingers crossed.  I must say it was easier when i was oblivious that i was pg.  Now i am just bag of nerves.  Hopefully i can relax in the coming weeks when things progress in the right way.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sounds like your still in shock a nice shock, 
I would suggest you post over on the 1st tri boards now and get some much needed support

Its finally happened - Bun in Oven board
CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *laxmi* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Kate

All the best wishes and lovely e-thoughts are welcomed and have really helped me.  It has been a blessing logging onto this site and helped vent happy and sad thoughts to fellow ffers who understand exactly how you are feeling.

Thank again

Laxmi


----------

